# Dog just got neutered, advice needed



## Scamp (May 24, 2007)

I need advice please....

My dog, Bugsy, just got neutered, vaccinated, and microchiped. He is okay and back to his old self...and that worries me.

He is a very hyper dog and I was told to not let him do a lot until the sutures have healed. I can not keep him down, he wants to jump all over us when we come home and he jumps up and down from the couches and bed. 

Is this okay? Do any of you have advice? I am a worried mama...thank you


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

To keep him calm he will need to be kept in his crate when you can't watch him or aren't home to keep him from jumping up on people or on and off of furniture. Then when he is out he needs to be on his leash so that he can't run around. If you don't do this he will rip his stitches open and will need to be rushed to the vet and be stitched up again. Also while he's in his crate he won't be able to lick himself as easy which is another thing you will need to make sure he doesn't do.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Well the same happened with our Terrier. Do your best to keep him from playing to hard and jumping off stuff but it should be ok as long as you are as careful as you can.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

we had the same problem with our pup. since he wouldn't stop jumping up on the couches and beds, we built ramps for him out of pillows and the spare mattress (for the bed). it was either that or have him leaping all over the place! we also took ours for walks, we found it helped reduce the swelling and took the edge off.


----------



## natureloverchris (Nov 11, 2007)

Well Schmoo got neutered 12 days ago. He is also a high energy dog and honestly, I didn't do that great a job of keeping him from running and jumping. I tried but he was just so wired. The slightest opportunity and he'd run and jump. I tried to take him for walks on the leash to get some of the energy out and he'd bounce at the end of the leash. I tried to keep him occupied with extra chew toys and extra training. I've never had behavior problems with him and he was awful for that week.

Day 3 I made the stupid mistake of letting him out in the yard without the leash. It was early morning and normally he just goes out, does his business and comes right back in. It happened that the neighborhood dog and gotten loose and was in my driveway so Schmoo ran up and down the length of the fence jumping enthusiastically. I was so annoyed with myself!

All that being said, he's healed up beautifully. No problems at all. You'll get through this

I've certainly learned what a difference exercise makes to him. Now that we are back to normal (except he still has to stay out of water) he's back to being my well behaved boy. He is not going to be a dog I can be lazy with!


----------



## Scamp (May 24, 2007)

Thank you soooo much. I am happy to hear that


----------

